# Embroidery and digitizing books



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey guys! Im looking for some embroidery and digitizing books, What books do guys recommend and where can I buy them?

thanks!


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Roboto,

You could try:-
Punch - Digitizing for Embroidery Design


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Strawberry Stitch Strawberry Stitch Co. - Digitizing Books


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Balboa Embroidery Designs | Tutorials
Probably the best training you can get. It is not software specific.


----------

